#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Ищу книгу по буддийской психологии

## Бо

Ищу толковую книгу, в которой бы детально, популярно рассматривалось устройство человеческой психики с точки зрения буддистов, желательно на русском или английском языке. Вопрос знающим. Спасибо.

----------


## Поляков

http://www.psylib.ukrweb.net/books/erosrud/

----------

Бо (01.05.2009)

----------


## Echo

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2669735/

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (18.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

http://psylib.org.ua/books/paspb01
http://psylib.org.ua/books/abaev01/index.htm 
http://lirs.ru/lib/kosa/Abhidharmako...skaya,1998.pdf

----------

Бо (01.05.2009), Чиффа (08.06.2009)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

http://dharma.ru/details/246

----------

Бо (03.05.2009)

----------


## Kunkhyab

Последняя книга есть и в сети - http://www.psylib.org.ua/books/govin01/index.htm

Покойный (увы! как же не хватает его знаний, доброты и мудрости..) проф. Торчинов говорил, что это очень неплохая, серьёзная работа, а вот прочие произведения этого автора он отвергал напрочь.
Пожалуй, мне и вправду не встречалось лучшего введения в предмет. Хотя и ощущается архаика, как в языке, так и в содержательном плане. Но нам стоит быть снисходительными ко времени особой романтики идей Фрейда и Юнга, которой не избежал и наш автор.

К слову - посмотрите всю библиотеку Володи - легендарного самиздатовского №20. Он очень аккуратно относится к материалу, не говоря уже о его знании и опыте.
http://www.psylib.org.ua/books/index.htm

Ещё попробуйте найти книгу Пятигорского "Введение в изучение буддийской философии", совершенно замечательный буддолог, только этой книги я в сети не встречал. 

В буддизме ведь нет отдельно философии, отдельно психологии.. И популярные изложения даже скорее запутывают, нежели проясняют что. Помните? Будда Шакьямуни в начале очень сомневался, что его поймут. Неспроста ведь.

---

Мангалам!

----------

Чиффа (08.06.2009)

----------


## Aion

Да, с учётом времени написания, очень недурно...

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Начните с азов и классики: Розенберг Проблемы буддийской философии. В интернете найдете и скачаете без труда. А уже далее имея общую конструкцию можно переходить и к Говинде и к Абхидхарме в ранных вариантах. Но все же непонятно что надо. Буддизм весь психологичен. А современный человек имеет возможность многие будд феномены связать еще и с нейрофизиологией.

Пятигорский кой здесь упоминался умен, но несколько архаичен, несмотря на весь его структуралисткий и пр. жаргон, иногда кажется что  он современник Рис Дэвидс. Непоже что человек практик, хотя и получал посвящения в тантрийские системы одним из первых русских. Чернота печатного слова его окутала с головой и навсегда. Читать его интересно но это путь зависнуть навсегда в интеллектуализме без проблеска реальности в душе.
,

----------


## Agata

http://www.wisdompubs.org/Pages/disp...Search&image=1

*Buddhist Psychology*

The Foundation of Buddhist Thought, Vol 3
Geshe Tashi Tsering, Author

----------


## Чиффа

Вышла в свет монография профессора Козлова В.В. "Психология буддизма": http://www.cogito-shop.com/page.php?al=catalog&id=18689 
 Пишу о ней с изрядной долей скепсиса, поскольку академик Козлов более известен как идеолог и главный теоретик трансперсональной психологии в России. Может быть, кто-либо из участников форума знает его лично? Какой традиции он придерживается?

----------

Aion (24.04.2011), Дондог (16.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

> Пишу о ней с изрядной долей скепсиса, поскольку академик Козлов более известен как идеолог и главный теоретик трансперсональной психологии в России.


Так вроде бы буддизм относится к исследуемой области трансперсональной психологии, чем вызван скепсис? Или дело всё-таки в персоне самого Владимира Васильевича (соросовский грантодилер)?  :Cool:

----------

Дондог (16.09.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Для изучения буддиqской теории познания необходимо опираться на канонические тексты и комментарии а не на работы сторонних авторов  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Для изучения буддиqской теории познания необходимо опираться на канонические тексты и комментарии а не на работы сторонних авторов


Можете запретить исследование буддизма небуддистами, запретите.  :Smilie:   И где в сообщении Чиффы говорится о изучении буддийской теории познания? Ну а вообще, для корректной критики надо как минимум ознакомиться с содержанием, предметом и методом исследования...

----------


## Dondhup

Если буддист хочет добиться реализации а не тратить драгоценную человеческую жизнь, в своей практике ему нужно опираться на Слово Будды и Комментарии, помогающие его понять. Остальное - трата времени впустую.

----------

Eternal Jew (16.09.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

Так вот я и спрашиваю, может быть, кто-то уже ознакомился с содержанием книги? 
Лично я имею негативный опыт общения не с самим Козловым В.В., а с одной из его учениц, продвигавшей в нашем городе свободное дыхание. Откуда, собственно, скепсис. Но было это давно и неправда, от омрачений и неведения надо избавляться. Видимо, придется как мангусте - пойти и посмотреть самой. Когда составлю мнение о книге, отпишусь.

----------

Aion (24.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (24.04.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

В общем, прочитала я книгу Козлова и хочу о ней рассказать. Нет, даже и не о ней, а о том, как я ее восприняла. Для начала перед тем, как взяться за книгу, долго медитировала на устранение предвзятого отношения к автору. Не могу сказать, что получилось))).
Книга представляет собой причудливую смесь дневниковых записей  и суперкраткого конспекта лекций по буддизму. С удовольствием обнаружила практически полностью передранную главу из Анагарики Говинды "Психологии раннего буддизма", правда, без приведенной в оригинале таблицы и намека на чужое авторство))). Складывается впечатление, что В.В. Козлов в своей книге сначала пытается поразить читателя своими глубокими познаниями в буддизме, приводя для этого множество фактов, цифр и названий (некоторые главы просто невозможно читать без словаря - они напичканы буддийскими терминами), а потом  дает свое понимание-отклик на ту гору информации, которую привел выше. Некоторые моменты мне даже понравились, например, он неплохо пишет о Первой Благородной Истине.
Рекомендовать эту книгу новичкам, как советует нам аннотация, я бы ни в коем случае не стала. Книга содержит на мой взгляд важные недопонимания и может создать у неискушенного читателя ложное представление о буддизме. Что не понравилось? 
Во-первых, автор пишет о буддизме вообще, тогда как у уважаемого профессора Е.А. Торчинова уже в предисловии к его учебнику "Введение в буддологию" сказано, что нет такого явления, как "буддизм вообще". Далее автор сообщает нам, что в буддизме каноном считается Трипитака, и именно она и есть "настоящий буддизм". Таким образом автор невольно причисляет себя к поклонникам Тхеравады, хотя - да простят меня ее последователи - называет ее Хинаяной. О буддизме Махаяны и Ваджраяны упомянуто вскользь, несмотря на то, что третья глава книги посвящена именно Ваджраянским техникам и практикам, и тому, как их можно переделывать в психотехнологии (меня то этого тошнит, если честно). 
Второе, с чем столкнулась - смелое утверждение о том, что "в буддизме считается, что внешнего мира не существует". Интересно было бы узнать, с чего это автор так решил? 
И третье, что весьма задело - везде уважаемый Козлов пишет о том, что в "буддизме нет "Я", нет самости". И опять же это делается безо всяких оговорок о том, что нет абсолютного неизменного "Я". Будда совершенно спокойно говорил о себе "Я".  
В общем, книга мне не понравилась. Она, на мой предвзятый омраченный взгляд, ни о психологии, ни о буддизме - как та морская свинка, которая ни к морю, ни к свиньям отношения не имеет.

----------

Aion (16.09.2011), Eternal Jew (16.09.2011), Galina (24.03.2012), Homer (16.09.2011), Zom (16.09.2011), Дондог (16.09.2011), Леонид Ш (16.09.2011), Нея (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011), Юй Кан (16.09.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Второе, с чем столкнулась - смелое утверждение о том, что "в буддизме считается, что внешнего мира не существует". Интересно было бы узнать, с чего это автор так решил?


Как с чего? БФ почитал )))))

----------

Дондог (16.09.2011), Леонид Ш (16.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Она, на мой предвзятый омраченный взгляд, ни о психологии, ни о буддизме - как та морская свинка, которая ни к морю, ни к свиньям отношения не имеет.


Очень странно, что Вы это поняли только сейчас, т.е. после прочтения книги.  :Smilie:  Немножко выше уважаемый мною *Дондуп* написал абсолютно очевидную вещь: "Для изучения буддийской теории познания необходимо опираться на канонические тексты и комментарии а не на работы сторонних авторов"... Неужели Вам в самом деле не жалко потерянного времени? 

Я десятки раз писал на этом форуме, что попытки притянуть за уши трактовку Дхармы к любой из мирских областей знания: к психологии и т.п., препарировать и классифицировать ее с точки зрения обычного сансарного "научного восприятия" неизбежно будут заканчиваться провалом. Тем более, когда этим занимаются люди, НЕ входящие в парампару (то есть в непрерывную линию Передачи Дхармы от учителя к ученику и так далее). Или (как вариант) - представители таких экзотических и новомодных течений как трансперсоналисты, различного пошиба холотропщики (мой привет "видному дзогченпа" Майкову) и прочие "психотерики". Ибо, как говорит один из моих лам: *"Буддизм начинается там, где заканчивается психология"*.




> ... третья глава книги посвящена именно Ваджраянским техникам и практикам, и тому, как их можно переделывать в психотехнологии...


Вот-вот! Большего неуважения к Дхарме, особенно к ее закрытой (ваджраянской) части я не встречал. А ведь здесь, на форуме, таких любителей полным-полно (я думаю, они немного ниже выступят со своими гневными комментариями).  :Smilie:  Помните хотя бы такого прохиндея "профессора Юрия Захарова" (любителя пощеголять на ззотерических телеэкранах в генеральской форме), который фактически украл у своего Учителя Намкая Норбу Ринпоче закрытые практики (в т.ч. - и гневных Идамов), а потом выпустил их "трансформированные варианты" в открытой печати? Сейчас он, как вы знаете, ведает(-л) конторой по "эзотурам" в Тибет, где практически гарантировал "Просветление а-ля Дзогчен" в течение всего одной поездки по "священным местам". В свое время он, кстати, щедро рекламировался на форуме.

... А вообще, по большому счету и переделывая цитату из Григория Горина: "умное лицо, господа, это еще не признак ума", скажу так: широта "научного кругозора" и знание мельчайших деталей по теме успешно защищенной кандидатской или даже докторской диссертации под названием (утрирую) "Некоторые особенности проведения буддийских церемоний в деревне Хунь-янь-хао в XV веке в сравнении с общей тенденцией развития теории мадхъямики-прасангики" еще не говорит о проникновении в суть Дхармы. 

Поэтому вряд ли стоит тратить свою скоротечную жизнь на потребление жвачки стороннего (и поэтому, как тут заявляют некоторые поклонники "научного взгляда на буддизм" - "надбуддийского" и "беспристрастного") восприятия Дхармы. Не лучше ли за это время найти себе проверенный многими поколениями источник с кристалльно чистой водой прямых наставлений буддийских Учителей и пить прямо из него?

----------

Нея (18.09.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (16.10.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

Не полемики ради отвечу уважаемому Eternal Jew, что не жалею потраченного времени. Я извлекла из этой книги свою пользу.  Я - практический психолог, и считаю необходимым читать новую литературу, относящуюся к моей профессиональной области, тем более, когда автор заявляет тему так, как это сделал В.В. Козлов. Я прекрасно понимаю, что Дхарму изучают совсем другими методами и по другим книгам, как вы И Дондуп справедливо заметили ранее. И еще я считаю, что лучше иметь собственное мнение о книге, чтобы обоснованно рекомендовать ее или не рекомендовать другим, интересующимся как буддизмом, так и психологией. Согласитесь, что встреча с Дхармой у каждого происходит по-своему. Может быть, прочитав книгу профессора К., кто-то всерьез заинтересуется буддизмом и придет к Прибежищу (во что мне верится с трудом).
Посетив сайт профессора В.В. Козлова вы обнаружите, что этот человек проводит ритриты и буддийские медитации, занимается психологическим туризмом (собирает группу желающих и везет их куда-нибудь на Байкал или в Индию, где проводит свои семинары-ритриты-тренинги и т.д.). И те люди, которые с ним, думаю (посещают меня перидически параноидальные фантазии))), искренне полагают, что практикуют буддийскую медитацию. И мне кажется, что размещая свои отзывы как буддиста и психолога, я могу зародить зерно сомнения в тех, кто смотрит таким вот Козловым в рот - это все, что я могу сделать.

----------

Eternal Jew (16.09.2011), Нея (18.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2011), Юй Кан (16.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Может быть, прочитав книгу профессора К., кто-то всерьез заинтересуется буддизмом и придет к Прибежищу (во что мне верится с трудом).





> И мне кажется, что размещая свои отзывы как буддиста и психолога, я могу зародить зерно сомнения в тех, кто смотрит таким вот Козловым в рот - это все, что я могу сделать.


Поддерживаю. Спасибо за разъяснение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2011), Чиффа (18.09.2011)

----------


## Аминадав

> Ищу толковую книгу, в которой бы детально, популярно рассматривалось устройство человеческой психики с точки зрения буддистов, желательно на русском или английском языке. Вопрос знающим. Спасибо.


В буддизме несколько таких теорий, - в тхераваде одно, в сарвастиваде другое, в йогачаре третье... К тому же, многое отвечает не на вопрос "как устроено", а "как сделать так, чтобы..." И при переводе на язык современной психологии есть проблемы. Для того, чтобы хорошо разобраться, нужно читать первоисточники и осваивать это в медитации.

Вот кое-что по тхераваде / раннему буддизму:

- A comprehensive manual of Abhidhamma - если читать одну книгу, то эту.
- Abhidhamma in daily life - Nina Van Gorkom
- http://dhamma.ru/lib/paticca.htm

- An introduction to Buddhist psychology - Padmasiri De Silva 
- The principles of Buddhist psychology - David J. Kalupahana

По ранней йогачаре:

- Buddhist phenomenology: a philosophical investigation of Yogācāra - Dan Lusthaus

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2011)

----------


## До

> Далее автор сообщает нам, что в буддизме каноном считается Т*р*ипитака, и именно она и есть "настоящий буддизм". Таким образом автор невольно причисляет себя к поклонникам Тхеравады


В тхераваде Типитака. Т*р*ипитака может быть и китайский канон.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2011), Чиффа (18.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Очень странно, что Вы это поняли только сейчас, т.е. после прочтения книги.  Немножко выше уважаемый мною *Дондуп* написал абсолютно очевидную вещь: "Для изучения буддийской теории познания необходимо опираться на канонические тексты и комментарии а не на работы сторонних авторов"... Неужели Вам в самом деле не жалко потерянного времени? 
> 
> Я десятки раз писал на этом форуме, что попытки притянуть за уши трактовку Дхармы к любой из мирских областей знания: к психологии и т.п., препарировать и классифицировать ее с точки зрения обычного сансарного "научного восприятия" неизбежно будут заканчиваться провалом. Тем более, когда этим занимаются люди, НЕ входящие в парампару (то есть в непрерывную линию Передачи Дхармы от учителя к ученику и так далее). Или (как вариант) - представители таких экзотических и новомодных течений как трансперсоналисты, различного пошиба холотропщики (мой привет "видному дзогченпа" Майкову) и прочие "психотерики". Ибо, как говорит один из моих лам: *"Буддизм начинается там, где заканчивается психология"*.
> 
> 
> 
> Вот-вот! Большего неуважения к Дхарме, особенно к ее закрытой (ваджраянской) части я не встречал. А ведь здесь, на форуме, таких любителей полным-полно (я думаю, они немного ниже выступят со своими гневными комментариями).  Помните хотя бы такого прохиндея "профессора Юрия Захарова" (любителя пощеголять на ззотерических телеэкранах в генеральской форме), который фактически украл у своего Учителя Намкая Норбу Ринпоче закрытые практики (в т.ч. - и гневных Идамов), а потом выпустил их "трансформированные варианты" в открытой печати? Сейчас он, как вы знаете, ведает(-л) конторой по "эзотурам" в Тибет, где практически гарантировал "Просветление а-ля Дзогчен" в течение всего одной поездки по "священным местам". В свое время он, кстати, щедро рекламировался на форуме.
> 
> ... А вообще, по большому счету и переделывая цитату из Григория Горина: "умное лицо, господа, это еще не признак ума", скажу так: широта "научного кругозора" и знание мельчайших деталей по теме успешно защищенной кандидатской или даже докторской диссертации под названием (утрирую) "Некоторые особенности проведения буддийских церемоний в деревне Хунь-янь-хао в XV веке в сравнении с общей тенденцией развития теории мадхъямики-прасангики" еще не говорит о проникновении в суть Дхармы. 
> ...


 когда человек называет себя  вечным жидом и пишет на буддийском форуме, что его традиция ЗЛОБНЫЙ да еще СИОНИЗМ, то  весь его пафос выглядит наигранным и а речь сплошным стебом над буддизмом. Совсем не верится что это живое злобное существо нашло "*себе проверенный многими поколениями источник с кристалльно чистой водой прямых наставлений буддийских Учителей и пить прямо из него?"* может это у него предвыборная гонка куда то? вроде как у Охлобыстина и он красиво  рекламирует свое любимое ЭГО. За эту блестящую красотулю ему и ставят спасибо? Так что перефразируя Горина можно сказать что буддийские высокопарые фразы еще не буддизм.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (12.10.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

"Буддизм начинается там, где заканчивается психология". Очень смешная фраза.Э
то мог сказать только человек не знакомый со смыслом слова психология. Буддизм это сплошная психология.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Для изучения буддиqской теории познания необходимо опираться на канонические тексты и комментарии а не на работы сторонних авторов


 хорошая фраза, только тогда должны быть канонические переводчики типа  Манджушри, пока что все практически недоманжушрики а тексты недоканоники.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

совершенно странно как модераторы проходят мимо постоянной высокомерной грубости вечного жида такого типа "Или (как вариант) - представители таких экзотических и новомодных течений как трансперсоналисты, различного пошиба холотропщики (мой привет "видному дзогченпа" Майкову) и прочие "психотерики" . Кстати, именно Володя Майков с Михейкиным решили пригласить Намхай Норбу, которого так вроде почитает этот злобный сионист.

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2669735/


 хорошая книга,однажды читал ее,лет пять назад,но пост от Echo напомнил о ней и вот сейчас я вновь перчитываю ее..

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2011)

----------


## Юй Кан

Хочу добавить в список ещё пару очень широких по охвату темы книг, в которых психотехники буддизма рассматриваются отдельными главами или разделами:
1) Е. А. Торчинов. Религии мира: Опыт запредельного. Психотехника и трансперсональные состояния;
2) Е. А. Торчинов. Пути философии Востока и Запада: познание запредельного.

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (18.09.2011)

----------


## Чиффа

Позволю себе не согласиться с вами, уважаемый Jambal Dorje в том, что буддизм - это "сплошная психология". Когда появилась Абхидхарма, никакой психологии как отдельной области человеческих знаний не было. В буддизме важны не любые сведения о природе ума и человеческом (!!!) поведении, а только те, которые помогают достичь освобождения. Все остальное отбрасывается за ненадобностью. Можно сказать, что буддизм психологичен, но мне кажется, что это некорректно: любая религиозная система психологична, потому что ее точка отсчета, ее "объект" - это человек, личность, индивидуальность. В этом отношении объект психологии как науки шире: это любые процессы, состояния и свойства психики вообще (в том числе и психики животных). Буддийская психология, на мой взгляд, невозможна вне контекста буддийской философии. Можно из буддийских практик взять, как это стало модно, метод и техники, но при этом упускается самое важное - цель.

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

если говорить кратко и отойти от сада приблудных смыслов, то для буддиста как вы пишете самое важное цель: получение истинного знания не через чужую голову, то есть перенесение догматов чужого откровения=опыта в свою, а в своем опыте, в своем сознании. Поэтому буддизм рассматривает элементы потока сознания =сантана и проявления этих истинных дхарм в своих скандхах, индриях, чакрах, короче их присутствия в своем железе и на экране монитора но не только звуки, зрительные, мыслительные но и в др индриях. Все эти элементы относятся к психике или более полно к психофизиологии. Так называемая будд философия по сути методология получения этого истинного знания или джнаны. и ее проявление через тело речь, мысль практика. Многие методы берутся более общие для многих систем в частности и в основном йогические методы, но приспособленные для цели успокоения феноменального, что постулируется в 4х благор истинах, как основе миросозерцания кое есть следствие психич практик Шакйамуни и других будд. Абхидхарма это часть методологии, равно как и сутра и винайа, а также и тантра. И опять мы приходим что цель абхисамайа или  полное знание=всезнание в своем потоке. И где мы тут выходим за пределы психологии. У вас есть какой то другой современный термин?

----------


## Чиффа

Извините, но не поняла ваш поток сознания.

----------

Jambal Dorje (21.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Извините, но не поняла ваш поток сознания.


Вполне естественно - ведь это и есть результат попытки совместить Дхарму с психологией. Очень показательно.  :Smilie:  (см. выше)

----------


## До

> Позволю себе не согласиться с вами, уважаемый Jambal Dorje в том, что буддизм - это "сплошная психология".


А я соглашусь. Психология — о психических процессах и буддизм тоже об их части.




> Когда появилась Абхидхарма, никакой психологии как отдельной области человеческих знаний не было.


Древние люди не интересовались психикой?




> В буддизме важны не любые сведения о природе ума и человеческом (!!!) поведении, а только те, которые помогают достичь освобождения.


На то она и буддийская, а не вообще.

Надо не путать психологию как науку и как знание. Буддизм, конечно, никакая не наука. Но знание о психике имеет.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Психология — о психических процессах и буддизм тоже об их части.


Смешные дела твои, Г-ди!  :Smilie:  ... А о каких "частях" психических процессов буддизм НЕ говорит?  :Smilie:  

То есть в отдельно взятой кошерной "Махаяне", которую исповедует наш собеседник, таки существует своеобразная "всеобъемлющая" "психология", а буддизм "рассматривает ее части"...

(с) "Хорошее, годное" утверждение.  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Eternal Jew, трололо?

----------

Леонид Ш (21.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (12.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Eternal Jew, трололо?


А Вы таки еврей? ... Или почему таки Вы отвечаете вопросом на вопрос? 

... "Трололо"-то написать любой форумный тролль может (для этого ума особого не нужно), а вот объяснить - как буддизм Махаяны, который,  как некоторые заявляют, они исповедуют, может быть частью психологии - для этого нужно немножко изощриться...  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Унижать, оскорблять людей любой может, да. Я этого не делал. В своём посте я написал своё мнение. Никого не призываю с ним соглашаться.

----------


## Eternal Jew

То есть выражение "трололо" - это и есть Ваше мнение? 
А подтвердить его Вы чем-либо сможете (но только без плача "я не унижал и не оскорблял людей")?

... Или Вас "евреем" вдруг обзвали - может это является оскорблением?  :Smilie:  Докажите!

----------


## До

Нет, моё мнение в посте #33 по поводу отношения психологии и буддизма. В посте #35 вопрос. На счет "плача" - вы мне угрожаете? Это тоже вопрос.

----------


## Eternal Jew

Так вот Вас и спрашиваю. Не увиливайте, а ответьте: 

1) как докажете, что утверждение в посте #33 - "Ваш личный "буддизм" является "частью психологии" - истинно?
2) где Вы увидели "трололо"? Или это оскорбление в мой адрес?
3) где Вы увидели "угрозу" Вашему физическому или ментальному здоровью или благополучию? ... Вам что  - _шоа_ (Холокост) здесь пообещали)?  :Smilie:

----------


## До

Забавная ситуация, написал на форуме своё мнение об отношении буддизма и психологии. Вдруг бах:



> ... Или Вас "евреем" вдруг обзвали - может это является оскорблением?  Докажите!


 :EEK!:  Почему я должен это доказывать?

Напишите (спросите) что-нибудь связанное с моим постом, тогда я может быть на это отвечу.
Желательно контраргумент почему вы считаете иначе. Как в нормальной дискусии.



> А о каких "частях" психических процессов буддизм НЕ говорит?


Почему я должен на это отвечать? Докажите что я должен.
Этот ваш вопрос никак не связан с тем что я писал. По аналогии - как я пишу о психологии, а вы бы спросили "есть ли жизнь на Марсе" - какая связь? Не удивительно, что ответа нет.




> 1) как докажете, что утверждение в посте #33 - "Ваш личный "буддизм" является "частью психологии" - истинно?


Я такого не утверждал. Соответственно, и не должен доказывать то, чего не утверждал, не так ли?




> 2) где Вы увидели "трололо"? Или это оскорбление в мой адрес?


Это был вопрос.




> 3) где Вы увидели "угрозу" Вашему физическому или ментальному здоровью или благополучию? ... Вам что - шоа (Холокост) здесь пообещали)?


Это был вопрос.

Какой вы приятный собеседник - то что нужно специально для меня.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Напишите (спросите) что-нибудь связанное с моим постом, тогда я может быть на это отвечу.
> Желательно контраргумент почему вы считаете иначе. Как в нормальной дискусии.





> *Eternal Jew, трололо?*


То есть (см.  выше) это и был Ваш "контраргумент", "связанный с моим постом"? ... Так? 

Отличный "контраргумент"!  :Smilie:  Я Вас прекрасно понимаю!  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> То есть (см.  выше) это и был Ваш "контраргумент", "связанный с моим постом"? ... Так?


Нет, это был вопрос. 




> Отличный "контраргумент"!


Это был вопрос. Уточняющие вопросы задавать можно?




> Я Вас прекрасно понимаю!


Не сомневаюсь.

----------


## До

> А Вы таки еврей? ... Или почему таки Вы отвечаете вопросом на вопрос?


А почему вы отвечаете двумя вопросами на вопрос?




> а вот объяснить - как буддизм Махаяны, который,  как некоторые заявляют, они исповедуют, может быть частью психологии - для этого нужно немножко изощриться...


Скорей всего вы просто очитались. Сейчас я всё поясню, внимание.




> Смешные дела твои, Г-ди!


Мы уже на ты?




> То есть в отдельно взятой кошерной "Махаяне", которую исповедует наш собеседник, таки существует своеобразная "всеобъемлющая" "психология", а буддизм "рассматривает ее части"...


Я не называл махаяну кошерной, так? Вы как будто делаете ответный выпад от моей атаки на вас, хотя я вас никак не трогал и никого своим сообщением #33 не задел. Вполне себе нейтральное сообщение. Покажите как я вас им задел, если это так.




> ... А о каких "частях" психических процессов буддизм НЕ говорит?


Так вот, *поясняю* фразу "_Психология — о психических процессах и буддизм тоже об их части_." Психология изучает любые психические процессы вообще. А буддизм рассматривает не любые психические процессы вообще, а только их часть связанную со страданием, возникновением страдания, и путём.

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Психология изучает любые психические процессы вообще. А буддизм рассматривает не любые психические процессы вообще, а только их часть связанную со страданием, возникновением страдания, и путём.


То есть, насколько я понимаю, последователь Махаяны таким образом заявляет, что:

1) есть всеобъемлющая наука психология;

2) есть частность от нее - т.н. "буддизм", который "рассматривает не любые психические процессы вообще, а только их часть связанную со страданием, возникновением страдания, и путём".

*ERGO: Психология > Буддизм* (т.е. Четыре Благородные истины и Четыре Печати есть только частности от психологии).

*ВЫВОД*: *БРЕД.*(исключительно с буддйской точки зрения)

Ну а далее идет "неубиваемое доказательство от "аффтара": *"трололо"* (прямая цитата).

Ну а потом еще идет и жалоба на какие-то там мифические "угрозы".

Здорово и полностью логично!  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> То есть, насколько я понимаю, последователь Махаяны таким образом заявляет, что:
> 1) есть всеобъемлющая наука психология;


Не всеобъемлющая наука, а психология изучает только связанное с психологией. Был рад пояснить для вас.




> 2) есть частность от нее - т.н. "буддизм",


Нет, буддизм не часть психологии. Хорошо, что и это теперь прояснилось.




> ВЫВОД: БРЕД.


Хорошо, что и у вас есть своё мнение. Особенно меня впечатлили ваши аргументы бьющие точно в цель. Признаю своё поражение! Спасибо, что поставили меня на место.




> Ну а далее идет "неубиваемое доказательство от "аффтара": "трололо" (прямая цитата).


Нет, это был вопрос. Надесь теперь и это прояснилось.




> Ну а потом еще идет и жалоба на какие-то там мифические "угрозы".


Нет, жалобы небыло. Рад что и это тоже прояснилось.




> Здорово и полностью логично!


Как хорошо, что вы цените логику и доброжелательную дискусию. По больше бы таких вдумчивых, сердечных участников на форуме.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (12.10.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

То есть Вы таки антисемит?  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2011)

----------


## До

> То есть Вы таки антисемит?


Не часто кто-то побеждает меня в споре с таким блеском. Спасибо форуму.

ps. Вы прасангик?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.09.2011), Дондог (26.09.2011), Содпа Тхарчен (12.10.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Если Вы таки не антисемит, тогда всё выглядит еще более странно ...  :Smilie: 

Сначала Вы утверждаете, что:




> Психология изучает любые психические процессы вообще. А буддизм рассматривает не любые психические процессы вообще, а только их часть связанную со страданием, возникновением страдания, и путём.


... а потом почему-то на 180 градусов переворачиваете свое же собственное утверждение:




> ... психология изучает только связанное с психологией.





> Нет, буддизм не часть психологии.


Отличная логика: я полностью побежден! Приношу свои извинения - был не прав.

----------


## До

Психология наука, а буддизм нет. Психология изучает, а буддизм рассматривает. Объект у психологии - психика, объект у буддизма - часть психики. То чему учит буддизм с т.з. психологии может быть не научно. То чему учит наука психология, с т.з. буддизма может быть вообще не важно или быть лжеучением.

Плюс, есть психология как наука, а есть психология как любое знание о психике, описание психического.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

смешно читать Вечного Жида: если нет ни одного слова из языков не использованных Шакйамуни, то их нельзя использовать? пусть и ник свой переведет на язык Шакйамуни. "Когда Шакйамуни говорил, то каждый понимал на своем языке". Непонятно как ВЖ понимает своих тибетских и пр учителей, загребется предъявлять им иски и останется Робинзоном Крузо. Ну может еще какой Пятница прилепится

----------

Дондог (26.09.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Извините, но не поняла ваш поток сознания.


 надо больше читать разных книг. в частности по будд психологии и разных авторов, по одним садханам ничего не поймете. Не ясно какова ваша традиция и начитанность.

----------


## Уэф

> Психология наука, а буддизм нет. Психология изучает, а буддизм рассматривает. Объект у психологии - психика, объект у буддизма - часть психики. То чему учит буддизм с т.з. психологии может быть не научно. То чему учит наука психология, с т.з. буддизма может быть вообще не важно или быть лжеучением.
> 
> Плюс, есть психология как наука, а есть психология как любое знание о психике, описание психического.


удивляюсь вашему терпению! но боюсь Агасферу это не пойдет на пользу. тут без второго пришествия никак не обойтись! )))))

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

> удивляюсь терпению! но боюсь Агасферу это не пойдет на пользу. тут без второго пришествия никак не обойтись! )))))


  не удивляйтесь, Этёрнал видать расчувствовался малёнечко : )

----------


## Светлана Тарасевич

> Объект у психологии - психика, объект у буддизма - часть психики.


Поясните поподробнее,  пожалуйста. Что есть психика и какая именно ее часть - объект буддизма. Очень интересная постановка вопроса.
п.с. поскольку дискуссия, как я понимаю, ведется довольно эмоционально, сразу уточняю: мой вопрос задан доброжелательно, мирно и без подтекстов  :Smilie:

----------


## До

> Что есть психика и какая именно ее часть - объект буддизма.


Психика противоположность вещественного. Та часть, которая касается _страдания_. Скандхи со 2й по 5ю.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (17.10.2011)

----------

